# celtic angel cross stitch



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

15 months and about 800 to 1000 hours to complete. son in law wanted this from the book they bought me christmas 2013


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

That is stunning. Beautiful work. Definitely an heirloom. He is so lucky to have you do that. Congratulations for a job well done.


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! I would have trouble parting with this beautiful piece.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

trishaann said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! I would have trouble parting with this beautiful piece.


Me too.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, beautiful artwork :thumbup:


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

What a blessing she will be to their home. Lovely hair.


----------



## kathy0223 (Feb 7, 2015)

absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Pakpy (Feb 24, 2014)

It's lovely! Did you enjoy it?


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

So beautiful. Your eyesight must be amazing to do that. And your patience.


----------



## Pinkpaisley (Mar 11, 2015)

That is absolutely gorgeous. You are so talented.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Beautiful - and a ton of work that is beyond great. I'd have a hard time parting with it too!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. I know how much time goes into cross stitch. I used to do cross stitch but not so much now. I miss doing it. You have one thread and watch the little x's form a photo. 
Great job.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

stirfry said:


> That is stunning. Beautiful work. Definitely an heirloom. He is so lucky to have you do that. Congratulations for a job well done.


 :thumbup:


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Well done,buying you the book seemed to have an ulterior motive


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

This is one of the most beautiful pieces I've ever seen.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow that is just fabulous!!
Did you work it on cross stitch fabric?


----------



## Cridhe (Nov 6, 2013)

Just beautiful! Looks like a labor of love!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

for those that asked, i was so glad when it was done. the white and shades of gray in the ruffle were a nightmare i ended up buying a magnifier and light to see the stitches. it was done on a 14 count. next project is one for my daughter. she picked out about 10 patterns and told me to pick one. she is getting cats.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Your work is exquisite!!
I am presently struggling to complete a project of a Native American Chief!!


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

daughter said she knew i would not pay $25 for it myself, but you are right. as soon as it was unwrapped they picked out the ones they wanted me to do. got to love your kids


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh so Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow! Stunning! I have this pattern also but there are so many in line ahead of it! 

He will cherish this the rest of his life!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

What a beautiful treasure!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Masterpiece! &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

I would be blind by the time it was finished. You did a fantastic job. How nice that your kids want something that you made for them, to keep forever, and pass down to future generations.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Which book was this pattern in....it is absolutely stunning!!!!!

You work is flawless!!!!

Thanks in advance for any info on the pattern.


----------



## suttler (Mar 8, 2015)

Your work is superlative. Just beautiful. And, you are blessed to have a son-in-law who appreciates your work.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

It's absolutely gorgeous. Lots of work and it shows.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Stunning stunning stunning.i love cross stich and how it turns out differnt for everyone.im sure your sil loves it as well.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

It is beautiful! I do some cross-stitching and know how time consuming it is. Congratulations on a great job, I'm sure it will be much appreciated.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Stunning workmanship. Is it from the Marbek series?


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> This is one of the most beautiful pieces I've ever seen.


What she said!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

SallieH said:


> Absolutely breathtaking!


I agree. As a cross stitcher, I know how much work you have in it. Hope it will be handed down thru many generations.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Beautiful picture


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!&#9825;


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Amazingly beautiful. Well done.

Enjoy your fiber arts,
GrandmaNona


----------



## yak555 (Feb 24, 2015)

Carelo, I love the pictures of your little Schnauzer. We have had 4 of the best little lovers. He/she is a real cutie!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow! Look at all color and movement! That must have been fun to make up.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful! An heirloom piece for sure.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Amazing work. I truly appreciate the number of hours you put into this artwork. Sign and date it for your family...this is heirloom quality. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

I've read thru the comments, we'd like to know what book you used for the pattern. Thank you.


----------



## Janice E (Feb 16, 2013)

trishaann said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! I would have trouble parting with this beautiful piece.


I agree!


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

What a beautiful piece of work you have done... lucky SIL!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Gorgeous. Congratulations on getting it finished so beautifully.


----------



## Gma Susan (Mar 24, 2014)

Really beautiful. Good job!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh dear,this is another "must do" for me,knitting to the backburner again!
Do other stitchers know the Lavender and Lace patterns "Little wings" and "Catch the wind"?I have this fancy to combine them,with the Mother and daughter bottom right watching the kite flyers.Omitting the bird table.Do you think it will work?(I have the threads ready!!)Lindseymary


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, she's stunning! Well done you for doing such a fantastic piece.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

WOW. you are very talented, it is gorgeous


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So beautiful.


----------



## annejo (May 3, 2011)

so lovely and a lot of work, I love cross stitch. Anne


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

This is amazing work! I too cross stitch but stopped when my knitting backed up and my eyeglasses need strengthening! LOL I too would love the name of the book as I collect Angels and am Celtic! Again, Gorgeous work!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Aleida (Sep 16, 2011)

That's gorgeous.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow!! That is amazing!! What a treasure! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Aleida (Sep 16, 2011)

I did a google image search and here is some more information on her.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

WOW!!! that is stunning, well done!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern details.Lindseymary


----------

